# Astral projection or lucid dreaming



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

I know this is totally unrelated to social anxiety but can anyone tell me the differences between astral projection and lucid dreaming and how to astral project directly from a lucid dream since there seems to be very little information on the net (all I get is the same old stuff). I try jumping through a wall in a lucid dream in order to project and I think it might be projecting me onto the astral (in the context of a "real" astral projection) because there seems to be no gravity but I am unsure since I thought you get 360 degree vision on the astral as well as no gravity.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Astral Projection is a farsical fantasy imo, Lucid Dreaming is the awareness and control of your dream w/o waking up. Lucid dreaming is fun.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lucid Dreaming is the ****! I've only had it happen a couple of times though.


----------



## custard25 (Feb 19, 2007)

I was reading about lucid dreaming and it sounds fun!! I guess you control your dreams during lucid dreaming. Anybody know how to do it?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Before you fall asleep, just think, "If I dream tonight I'm going to notice it." Be subtle in this notion, subtleness is key. Just planning on noticing you're dreaming is a good start. Then of course there are scenarios that you want to plan for later after you are able to "notice" yourself dreaming. Before you fall asleep you can do this also, i.e. beat up bulliie or monsters etc. I've beaten monsters to death, interacted with attractive women and handled snakes.............(when things really suck my psyche conjers up dreams with many large scary snakes.) Right now my sleep is not deep enough for me to manipulate dreams. I also think that right now I need to learn from my dreams rather than manipulate. Good luck.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i recommend you http://www.ld4all.com/ ,thats where i learned how to lucid dream. their guide is great and forum is very friendly (most of them are introverts). difference between astral projection and lucid dream is that when you are astral projecting , things doesnt happen in your brain, you öet out of your body and travel in this world and other astral worlds. lucid dream on the other is just a dream where you know you are dreaming , its just in your brain. i dont believe i ever had an astral projection and i think most people who think they had actually had a lucid dream where they thought they were astral projecting. gravity only exist if you want it to in lucid dreams , i think same goes for astral. and you dont get 360 degree vision , i cant even imagine how that would feel like. and here are tips i took from the site to go astral projection from a lucid dream.

One is the fly-as-high-as-you-can-method. You try to fly really high and in the meantime say to yourself: "higher, up, out of my body". 
Sometimes you really feel yourself being pulled out of your body.

Another method is to imagine that you are under water and feel yourself floating to the surface. This makes it easier to feel yourself being pulled upwards.


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Unlike a lucid dream there seems to be no gravity at all in an astral projection from what I have experienced. When I am in a lucid dream I can walk around like normal but in an "astral projection" I seem to float upwards uncontrollably or I will glide across the ground as if there was no friction at all. I also seem to glide straight through walls - something I have never been able to do in a lucid dream. I do not will for this to happen it just happens ALL the time by itself.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I tried to do lucid dreaming, though I can never wake up in my dreams. I keep saying or affirming, "I will wake up in my dreams. I will wake up in my dreams." Yet it doesnt happen. What gives?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You don't want to wake up, you just want to first notice your dreams. You want to have a very subtle noticing of your dreams. It's much like sneaking up on a bunny. If you approach it to emphatically, the bunny will run away, and you'll wake up. It does take some time to achieve.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Its fun if its a good dream, for me its all random. The only good one I've had is when I totally had control, I choose to fly around in my dream state, now THAT was fun!! other times I knew I was dreaming for sure but couldn't stop the violence, the pain, I could not control it, I wanted to wake up knowing it was a dream, but it had a mind of its own. I did eventually wake myself out of it though, took longer than I would had liked. Lucid nightmares...no fun, the mind is a weird machine. But most of my dreams don't have the realization that its just a dream. I prefer the ones that do.....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I did a repeating of affirmations of "I will wake up in my dream" for 20 minutes when I was in my bed, and I woke up in a nightmare. That was so crazy. I woke up after 5 minutes of it.


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

The best time to lucid dream is after 5 or six hours of sleep and then fall asleep with remembering to recognize you are dreaming. Works many times for me.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

I lucid dream constantly. I don't control much, but I control a little. I usually realise I'm in a dream, and even when I don't, I can still control the dream a little. Just this night I was having a normal dream, then I turned it into a porn dream. I think I even had an orgasm around three times during the dream , didn't know it was possible.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

How Real do your environments feel in Lucid dreaming?


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmm, I'l clear things up.

When you dream, you are actually on the very edge of the astral world. Your body is sleeping, and so is your consciousness, so it is the subconscious that takes charge. The subconscious will use dreams as symbolism, to make you learn things. By example, maybe your subconscious bombards you with nightmares filled with monsters. Each and everytime you are probably scared, and wake up in your bed. Your subconscious will probably make it repeat over and over until you understand the message. Usually, with nightmares, instead of being affraid of the monster, talk to it, be nice, and usually it will transform into something gentle and beautiful. Then those particular nightmares will stop, because you passed the 'test'.

The kind of lucid dream that I have is when my subconscious realises it is in a dream, and thus can control it a little. I'm still a foggy dream, but with some control.

Now, whenever we sleep our consciousness is asleep aswell, as you probably noticed. If you are capable of waking up your consciousness while your body is sleeping, that's when things get interesting, you get two choices:
1. Lucid dreaming, to control your dreams with your consciousness
2. Astral projection. Silence all your chakras, and detach your spiritual body from your physical body. You will feel a scary falling sensation, as if you're entering a vortex. Then you will be in the astral, 4d, world. You will know you'll be there, because it will be the most amazing and realist dream you ever had. That world is a world controlled by the reptilian aliens who are capable of going into the astral and into the physical at will, it is also where ghosts live. The astral realm is not more dangerous than the physical realm, you have to be careful like you would when walking on a street. If a being, no matter what it looks like, wants to persuade you to have sex with it, refuse, it is probably an alien looking to steal some semen from your physical body when you're "not there". 
For reference. We live in the 3d world, physical world, then there is the 4d world, astral world of ghosts, and mostly under the control of aliens, then there is the 5d plane, which is where most of us go when we die, in other words the astral world is not the after life (thank god).


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Astral projection sounds pretty interesting. What's a good book on astral projection you people? Thanks!

Gerard


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Ahhhh. I think I finally understand the difference between astral projection and lucid dreaming. Lucid dreams occur on the astral but is an experience created entirely by my own mind's projected thoughts. The astral projection is when I perceive the contents of the astral which has not been created by my mind. Is that correct ?


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: re: Astral projection or lucid dreaming*



Pinzelhead said:


> Ahhhh. I think I finally understand the difference between astral projection and lucid dreaming. Lucid dreams occur on the astral but is an experience created entirely by my own mind's projected thoughts. The astral projection is when I perceive the contents of the astral which has not been created by my mind. Is that correct ?


Yup correct. Except that when you lucid dream, you are not in the astral, you are right at the border of the astral, like you are with normal dreams.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Gerard said:


> Astral projection sounds pretty interesting.  What's a good book on astral projection you people? Thanks!
> 
> Gerard


_out of body experiences_ by robert peterson

http://www.amazon.com/Out-Body-Experien ... 1571740570


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I got into lucid dreaming a few years back. Here's a tip. Throughout the day, question whether you're dreaming. You'll feel silly doing it, but take it VERY seriously since it often seems like our dreams are real. Look for details, try to read something, look at what you're wearing, spin quickly, etc. Look for anything out of the ordinary. Question why you are where you are, and what happened before, and what you plan to do next (and then do it). If at any point you're confused or struggling to do any of these things, that's a HUGE sign that you're dreaming.

I became quite good at noticing when I was dreaming by applying these challenges 6-12 times a day. Eventually, I would notice that sometimes I'd be testing, thinking it was real, but then find out that the test showed I was dreaming. Really cool feeling.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I just had my FIRST lucid dream!!!!!!!!!!

This is how the dream went...I was driving in my car and saw other cars flying on the road. I thought, "that can't be right, Is this a dream?" As soon as I said that, everything got so bright and felt awesome. I then woke up, but not before I flew a few feet off the ground. hehe


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not bad, smiles. If you keep it up, you'll be able to have really long lucid dreams. 

I once had one where I actually got bored in it though. I realized I was god-like, and I knew everything that was going to happen. It made everything seem so boring, with no surprises in the universe. Strange, yes, but it lead to my realization that one thing that makes life so interesting is its unpredictability. Strange things like this can be learned while lucid dreaming.


----------



## faceshed (Sep 11, 2007)

it took me about 3 years to learn how to lucid dream at will but I got it just 3 days ago, I've now had 2 lucid dream not counting about 2 dozen where I realized I was in a dream only to wake up before anything else.

what finally worked for me was a combination of tricks from other lucid dreaming tactics and some stuff I found out worked for me by trial and error.

when I wake up normally I get up and have breakfast and go back to bed and try to keep the idea in my head that 'this is a dream' it's not that easy to remember something like that as you fall asleep so it works best for me when it's way in the back of my mind, the other part of this trick is you have to force yourself to sleep- something not alot of people can do and I only wish I could tell you how.
I found it only works when I'm NOT sleepy at all because I will wake up as soon as I get to sleep then back to the same thing tell myself it's a dream and force myself to sleep.
After doing this for a bit I'll have a dream I'm in bed trying to myself go to sleep and my body will move out of my bed without me trying.

I have yet to get a astral projection thats next on my list.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

one time I was half asleep and started feeling like I was being pulled up to the ceiling. It was really realistic and scary and when I forced myself to wake up, I felt myself physically fall back onto my bed. Weird. I don't know if that was astral or lucid or just nuts.


----------

